# Introducing 2 Of My Dogs



## gracie (Jul 2, 2008)

here is my GSD Holly having a cosy night in and Poppy my border terrier x who is the boss of them all  I will post the others when I have uploaded their pics to my pc


----------



## UncleOllie (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice pics... i love GSDs.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Cute dogs!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

So cute....lovely pics.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

nice pics mum, cant wait to see the other 4 on here lol


----------



## gracie (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for your lovely comments. Gracie.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very cute, love the one in the chair looks very comfy,lol,


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> very cute, love the one in the chair looks very comfy,lol,


i like the christmas tree collie


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww so nice and warm to see doogys cossy up on the couch...


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

lovely dogs....love ur gsd


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gazt said:


> i like the christmas tree collie


hello, yes im getting ready for the christmas competion,lol,


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

lovely dogs the little terrier is so cute!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Lovely dogs you have. Poppy looks so comfy on picture 3 on the sofa. x


----------

